# Free plants! Local pick-up DFWAPC.



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have lots of free plants. Problem is I'm going out of town today. If you can pick up before 1pm they are yours.

Crypts
Rotala macrandra red, Japan
Ranunculus Inundatus
Rotala macrandra, green
Nesaea pedicillata, golden
Anubias barteri nana, golden
AND LOTS MORE!


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

man.. dont i wish i live in fw....


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

did any one pick them up? hope you packaged them or put them back in the tank. hey robert looks like those plants have your name on them since you live so close.


----------



## danda01 (May 12, 2012)

Hi,

I live in Lewisville if they are still up for adoption. I travel Monday thru Friday but weekends I can make it by to pick them up. 

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

danda01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Lewisville if they are still up for adoption. I travel Monday thru Friday but weekends I can make it by to pick them up.
> 
> ...


I still have all the plants. They have been in bags on my fireplace stones. You are welcome to them.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Plants are gone.


----------

